# Car NEWs THE NEW T-ROC CABRIOLET



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So the Evoque did it .... Now the T-ROC 









World Premiere at the IAA: Volkswagen presents open-top version of its successful crossover model
•Enjoy the open air at the push of a button: soft top opens in nine seconds
•"Always on": integrated eSIM with the latest-generation modular infotainment matrix (MIB3)








Wolfsburg (Germany) - Volkswagen breathes fresh air into the SUV segment with the world premiere of the new T-Roc Cabriolet1. The open- top version expands the range of the popular crossover model, adding yet more lifestyle to the booming SUV market. The new T-Roc Cabriolet sees its official presentation at the Frankfurt Motor Show (IAA) from 12 to 22 September. The launch will take place in spring 2020.








The T-Roc Cabriolet - the first crossover cabriolet in the compact class - offers just the right combination of strikingly extroverted design, raised seating characteristic of an SUV, a high degree of flexibility and the unique driving experience of a convertible.








The soft top: Following the tradition of the Beetle and the Golf, the T-Roc Cabriolet likewise has a classic soft top. Its standard fully automatic roof opens in just nine seconds. It can open and close even while the car is in motion, at speeds of up to 30 km/h. The soft top unlocks and locks electromechanically.

Safety down to the last detail: Guests in the T-Roc Cabriolet are well guarded by the roll-over protection, which can be extended behind the rear seats. The system springs upwards in the area of the rear headrests within a fraction of a second, in response to exceeding a defined lateral acceleration or vehicle tilt. In addition, the T-Roc Cabriolet is designed with a reinforced windscreen frame and other structural modifications in order to ensure maximum safety.

"Always on" and Digital ****pit. With the optionally available next- generation Infotainment system (MIB3), the Cabriolet is permanently online - enabling it to offer completely new services and functions. The new system has an online connectivity unit, including an integrated eSIM. This means the Cabriolet can, if desired, be permanently online as soon as the driver has registered it in the Volkswagen system. Information is displayed on the infotainment system screen, which measures up to 8 inches. When this is used in combination with the optionally available Active Info Display, with its 11.7-inch screen, a completely digital ****pit landscape can be created - what we call the 'Digital ****pit'.

Style and R-Line specification packages: The customer can choose between the 'Style' and 'R-Line' equipment lines. The Style specification package embodies a focus on design and individual flair. The R-Line specification package is resolutely sports-oriented and incorporates the contents of the R-Line exterior and interior packages, which are offered as options for the T-Roc, as fixed elements. Sporty character is further emphasised by such features as standard fog lights, sports-tuned running gear and the progressive steering with speed-dependent steering control.

Efficient TSI duo: Two efficient petrol turbo engines with an output of 85 kW / 115 PS and 110 kW / 150 PS respectively are available for the front-wheel drive T-Roc Cabriolet. The manual six-speed gearbox comes as standard in conjunction with the 1.0 three-cylinder engine with an output of 85 kW; for the more powerful 1.5 four-cylinder engine with 110 kW. A seven-speed dual clutch gearbox is also available as an option.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I can imagine that being about as popular as the Evoque convertible....absolutely dire!!


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

TonyHill said:


> I can imagine that being about as popular as the Evoque convertible....absolutely dire!!


Just what I was thinking


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

There is nothing more pointless than a cabriolet SUV. They cant be made to look right either, so are also guaranteed to be hideous.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Why oh why oh why!

As above, Evoque convertibles are gash, as is this.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh dear.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

nbray67 said:


> Why oh why oh why!


Because it will sell and generate profit - personally detest pretty much all SUVs but like MPVs before its a trend and sure as eggs is eggs it will die out and be replaced with another


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not my cup of tea at all. However,

I bet that will sell exceptionally well!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Nope not for me at all. 

Another niche group VW group feels it needs to add to...


----------

